# Slight shake and hesitation on startup



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Try giving the EGR and throttle plate a cleaning. Some have had tons of soot buildup clog the EGR and cause jerky acceleration. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

